# Possible purchase- 4yo PB Nubian doe -Starefire, Lakeshore, Risin Creek bred



## BarrelsAndNubians (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm looking to get back into breeding(only a couple does a year) Nubians after being out of the industry for over 10years. I'm not looking to go all out and get the best of the best, however, I want quality. Below is a doe I'm considering purchasing. She will be a 150 mile trip. Priced at $250. I know these aren't the best conformation pictures but it's what I have currently. The owner is willing to breed here to the below buck for an additional $25. I'm interested in honest input.


----------



## BarrelsAndNubians (Aug 3, 2015)

Ive also been browsing other bucks including those on The Buck Bank. If anyones done AI, feel free to give me ideas on prices to do this. Im only used to horse prices not goats.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Pros
-strong pasterns
-nice full rear udder when viewed from side
-nice udder shape

Cons
-narrow
-steep rump
-short rump
-weak chine/top line 

The buck looks like he has a better top line and longer rump so hopefully he'd improve that. His rump looks steep too but maybe just the photo angle.

A bred doe for $275 seems reasonable although that's a very long drive on top of that.

It's a nice udder to start with.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I am not good at conformation, but she is appealing, I don't see anything serious wrong with her, she is pretty and very healthy looking which trust me health is important! She looks like she could have some pretty nice babies if you pick the right buck. I like her and I don't think 250 is a bad deal, you will want to check on CAE and CL status though.


----------



## BarrelsAndNubians (Aug 3, 2015)

She is a slightly hard keeper which I do not mind. I probably would if I had a large herd but I only have a few here. She is negative and up to date on everything thankfully as another doe I decided to pass on was not tested, wormed, and had miscarried last year. I also don't mind travelling much as it will only cost me about $40-50 in gas. It's hard to find a quality doe at an affordable price around here.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

What do you mean hard keeper?
Worm issues?
Or puts everything in the milk pail.

How is her temperament?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry to but in - but question here...... is there a great website where you can find quality stock for sale?????
Thanks


----------



## BarrelsAndNubians (Aug 3, 2015)

As in needing more hay/grain than some. I guess she isn't as much of a pasture/browser. Not too big of a deal to me as it could be the pasture she is in which I have plenty of that and rotate but I also strive to feed the best I can in general. She's sweet and an easier milker whether hand or machine. The owner is getting out of Nubians and into boers thats the only reason she is for sale.


----------



## BarrelsAndNubians (Aug 3, 2015)

I just google Nubians for sale or use keywords. Just takes research. I also post ads on craigslist to see what locals may offer for sale. I do know of buck websites if looking for proven, quality bucks.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Most dairy goats who milk well need more than pasture anyway, if I want good milk production I have to feed a good alfalfa hay, they can milk on pasture but not to their potential. Mine are in grass to their knees or better but I still feed alfalfa, some anyway.


----------



## BarrelsAndNubians (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes I know.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

BarrelsAndNubians said:


> As in needing more hay/grain than some. I guess she isn't as much of a pasture/browser. Not too big of a deal to me as it could be the pasture she is in which I have plenty of that and rotate but I also strive to feed the best I can in general. She's sweet and an easier milker whether hand or machine. The owner is getting out of Nubians and into boers thats the only reason she is for sale.


That doesn't sound bad.
I say she'd be a nice starter doe. I'd say have them breed her for you so you don't have to worry about it, or spend much extra. If the kid isn't something you like breed mom to a different buck and try again the next year when you know her and her strengths and weaknesses better.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

goatblessings said:


> Sorry to but in - but question here...... is there a great website where you can find quality stock for sale?????
> Thanks


I google "breed" dairy goat in "state" and see what comes up.

Try Craigslist and use the adga website to look at pedigrees.

The adga website used to have breeder listings but by name not state so a little hard to look through.

Adga member directory is good too.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

goatblessings said:


> Sorry to but in - but question here...... is there a great website where you can find quality stock for sale?????
> Thanks


Facebook group, Nubian Dairy Goats for Sale.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/189351407842043/


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks all!!!!!


----------



## BarrelsAndNubians (Aug 3, 2015)

There are quite a few Nubian groups on FB. Or just search general goat groups, dairy goats, etc. Keywords are the best lol


----------



## luckyinkentucky (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a Risin'Creek doe. Yours looks just like mine, save for body condition. As you stated, she is almost impossible to keep weight on, _especially_ after kidding. She has some beautiful features but will never be a show goat. However, she will raise any and all babies that need to be raised. She kidded with triplets this year, raised them. I've caught another doeling nursing her, then she raised a set of twins who lost their mom suddenly. She has the BEST temperament and is a pleasure to milk, nice teats. While she'll never see a show she has earned her place here and I love her.

I bred one of her daughters last year and she is a little better about her body condition. She kidded with twin doelings as a FF and they are very nice little girls.

I would say $275 bred is a good deal. That's not a bad drive, I've driven to Oklahoma, Alabama, and Indiana in the past and will be driving to Minnesota or Michigan this season.


----------

